# ryobi 1/2 collet



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a Ryobi router with a 1/4 collet. I'd like to be able to buy a leigh dovetail jig, but it apparently only works with a 1/2 collet. Is it possible to replace the collet on my router or do i need to buy a new router?


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

call ryobi. they will have the info you need. Then you can order the collet right away if they offer one.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

lateralus819 said:


> I have a Ryobi router with a 1/4 collet. I'd like to be able to buy a leigh dovetail jig, but it apparently only works with a 1/2 collet. Is it possible to replace the collet on my router or do i need to buy a new router?


Depending on the model, your router may or may not take a 1/2" shank. Check your owners manual and see if one is called out in the parts list or listed as an option. 

I don't really think you need a 1/2" collet router to use a leigh jig, at least not for most of it. There are several places that carry the bits needed in 1/4" shank. Here's one:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_dovetail.html
:smile:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

get a half inch bit and have some machinist turn the shank down for you not sure if this will work for you or not i'm very inexperienced with routers just throwin ideas your way


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It all depends on the specific Ryobi router model. Chances are though, no. They didn't make many 1/2" collet routers... Look to something like the Hitachi KM12VC, or one of the Bosch / Porter Cable 1/2" collet models...


----------



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

If the collet size doesnt matter for the leigh jig then i won't worry about it. NO point in spending another $100 plus on a new router when my is less then 3 months old.


----------

